# Something is weird



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Lulu is not normally our picky eater--that's Gidget. Well, Gidget has started throwing up for the third time.  I called the vet on Wednesday and told him I was going to start her back on the Reglan, 1 dose a day, and take her off the commercial raw. Maybe there is just something in it that isn't "jiving" with her system...IDK..anyway, we bought Gidget some canned dog food. Limited Ingredient trying to get her digestive track under control and she is doing better because if she wasn't she would be at the vet on Tuesday.

Now for Lulu. She always eats her Primal frozen or freeze dried like it's her last meal--gobble, gobble, gobble. Or Ziwi Peak--I have added that to her meals every day or so for something different. All of a sudden tonight she WILL NOT touch her Primal! What do you think is up? I am 99% sure she didn't get a taste of the canned food. Could she smell it and not want her Primal all of the sudden? I had to sprinkle a tiny bit of grated cheese on it to get her to eat her PM meal and add a few pieces of ZP to her bedtime snack, and she still didn't eat all of that.

This kind of thing really frustrates me when she has never done this before and all of a sudden decides to turn her nose up to her food! I know it's not bad. It's practically brand new--dates good, etc. help!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Sorry to hear Gidget isn't feeling well! Hope she gets better soon!
Do you think Lulu has an upset stomach? Mimi refused her breakfast the other day and she loves food! I let her skip that meal and then fed her for dinner and she ate quickly like she normally does. I think the honest kitchen may have upset her stomach bc I quit the fromm cold turkey. 

When I tried the freeze dried primal, they liked it briefly. They definitely prefer stella and Chewy and I don't know why. 
Has she been on this flavor for a while? 
Has Gidget ever had THK? Tina I am so impressed with this food and the company. Its truly amazing and only has to sit for 3 min. I mix 1 cup of thk with 1.5 cups of water, stir and let it sit. Then I put it in the fridge and use it until it's gone. I was reading through some of their 700+ customer success stories and a lot of them had GI/vomiting issues that all cleared up. What do you think?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

my kids have their days of not wantin to eat their primal and just waiting to have something else thats better since they're constantly smelling all the different foods we have at the table that they cant have. recently both of em refused to eat their primal and i had to throw it out since it was in the water already so i waited till the next day to give it to them and they ate it  i hope its just her bein picky


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

So sorry Gidget isn't feeling well. As for Lulu, I would say she can definitely smell the canned food! Their sense of smell and hearing is hundreds times better than ours!!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Poor little Gidget. Hope she's feeling better. I was having a similar problem last week and pulled Midgie off the Primal. Just fed her raw beef with some ACV. She seems to be ok now with it, but I've been trying to keep it down to 1 bar, 1 egg, and some Greek yogurt and a little ZP later to keep her from being hungry. I always freak out and blame the food when things aren't right, but I have found it's usually not the food if they've been eating eat fine for a while. It could be anything, like picking something up off the floor. It's that time of year where sickness is going around now and Midgie was also having soft, tar-like stools. It's the not-knowing that really drives me crazy, but I've learned not to stress over it. Hope Lulu gets back to her normal self.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Sorry to hear Gidget isn't feeling well! Hope she gets better soon!
> Do you think Lulu has an upset stomach? Mimi refused her breakfast the other day and she loves food! I let her skip that meal and then fed her for dinner and she ate quickly like she normally does. I think the honest kitchen may have upset her stomach bc I quit the fromm cold turkey.
> 
> When I tried the freeze dried primal, they liked it briefly. They definitely prefer stella and Chewy and I don't know why.
> ...


I'm a big fan of THK as well! I think it's a great food and better yet a great company, but I have tried samples before for Lulu (I can't remember Gidget) and she wouldn't eat it. I just assumed if my little "garbage can" wouldn't eat it my very picky one sure wouldn't! lol It could have been the couple of ones I tried, and it has been about 18 months ago when Lulu had hepatitis. Lulu ate her frozen rabbit this morning but not enthusiastically. I only gave her 1 nugget for fear she was going to turn her nose up again, so to be sure she had enough food I gave her a few bits of ZP, and she ate that like it was candy. lol I really think the Primal may not have the flavor of ZP or the smell of the canned Gidget got.

As far as Gidget, I may try her on THK or Sojos when we are very sure she's well, but as highly as I think I of a raw food diet, I'm not sure about one for Gidget with her stomach issues.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

We have had a gastrointestinal virus? going around my house. Three chi's and a sheltie. Yesterday was horrendous. I woke up to vomit, poop and bile all over the house. This has been going on for a week. It goes from one dog to the other. Yesterday it was the sheltie's turn. She has the most sensitive tummy of all the dogs. I kept her in the kitchen last night, with pee pads down. This morning was great. Nothing. Then the cat vomited a huge hairball!!! Hopefully things are on the upturn. I didn't take anyone to the vet, as it only lasted a day, and they didn't seem sick.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

susan davis said:


> We have had a gastrointestinal virus? going around my house. Three chi's and a sheltie. Yesterday was horrendous. I woke up to vomit, poop and bile all over the house. This has been going on for a week. It goes from one dog to the other. Yesterday it was the sheltie's turn. She has the most sensitive tummy of all the dogs. I kept her in the kitchen last night, with pee pads down. This morning was great. Nothing. Then the cat vomited a huge hairball!!! Hopefully things are on the upturn. I didn't take anyone to the vet, as it only lasted a day, and they didn't seem sick.


Sorry to hear you have gone through all that! Gidget has been sick off and on for a while now. The vet diagnosed her with h pylori. I don't know if she is still suffering from that or it's something else that's why I really think was are going to change her food for a while and see what happens.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Did she eat this morning?


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Huly said:


> Did she eat this morning?


Yes, Christie, things seem to be back to normal thank goodness! And thank you for asking.  It just worries me when she does anything outside her routine.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Mine do that when they are tired then after some sleep back to normal


----------

